# High idle (again) - Throttle position sensor?



## Atomic Dog (Jun 24, 2008)

A few weeks ago my '95 740i began to idle at around 850 rpm when in gear, and jump to 1500 rpm when placed in park or neutral. The problem would come and go until I cleaned the ICV. I thought this had fixed the problem but about two weeks later the problem came back. Now it does it all the time. The symptoms are like this;

The car doesn't idle at high rev when first started, only after it warms up. A simple tap to the pedal brings the idle right down to where it belongs. Could this be a throttle position sensor? Or?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Try cleaning the ICV again if it is stuck. If it is stuck again it may need replacement sooner rather than later.


----------

